# DIY Selling



## Morix (28/10/21)

Hi folks. 

Are there any guys/gals in capetown that does diy and sell the juice that is made and possibly steeped ?

Im struggling to keep up with retailers costs and if this goes on i fear that i might fall back into old habits... ( eww what stinks).

I humbly require your aid. 

Desired strength : 4/5 mg


----------



## vicTor (28/10/21)

@KZOR @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Morix (28/10/21)

vicTor said:


> @KZOR @Moerse Rooikat


Thanks mate, ill wait to see if they inbox me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

